
Pierre Omidyar Backs Gawker in Hogan Appeal - coloneltcb
http://www.businessinsider.com/pierre-omidyar-backs-gawker-hulk-hogan-2016-5
======
leroy_masochist
LGRTR [0]

[0]:[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6eQ78HCGEA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6eQ78HCGEA)

